# Makros in WoW



## taks (5. Januar 2011)

Tag zusammen

Ich habe da irgendwie meine Probleme mit den Makros in WoW damit die tun was ich will. ^^
Ich will als Hexenmeister, dass das Ziel mit folgendem belegt wird: Omen der Pein, Verderbnis, Instabiles Gebrechen

Dazu habe ich folgendes Makro erstellt:

/wirken Omen der Pein
/wirken Verderbnis
/wirken Instabiles Gebrechen

Jedoch führt es nur immer den ersten Zauber aus und stoppt dann. Irgendwie vermute ich weil ich ned so schnell hintereinander Zauber wirken kann. Gibts dafür eine Lösung?


gruss taks


----------



## Forti (5. Januar 2011)

Hi, 
für WoW haben wir extra einen Sammeltread.
Und zu Deinem problem, welches keines ist, das geht nicht. Da die internen CD extra diesbezüglich so gemacht wurden.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Januar 2011)

macht sowieso aufgrund der unterschiedlichen cast und laufzeiten der dots kaum sinn die in einem makro zu kombinieren. das wäre in der ersten kampfsekunde ok, aber im laufenden kampf wirste zum optimalen spiel die dots bei ablauf nachsetzen müssen und nicht per makro, ansonsten wird des viel zu manalastig auf dauer. du hast halt 2 instants und 1 cast...
Ausserdem wie forti schon geschrieben hat ist das autom. triggern mehrerer skills von blizz untersagt, 1 skill erlauben sie z.b. nach nem /target etc... bei mehrfachverkettung kannst du für botten gesperrt werden, gab damals wohl bei der einführung der g19 nen paar probs das die makros die damals geschrieben wurden und mehrere skills autom. triggern konnten etc... für wow nicht von bottern zu unterscheiden waren und nen paar leute mit nem bann versorgt wurden


----------



## taks (5. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Es wäre nur praktisch gewesen. Wenn man da immer die drei gleichen Buttons drücken muss nervt irgendwie. Aber wenns nicht anders geht muss man wohl damit leben 





Forti schrieb:


> für WoW haben wir extra einen Sammeltread.



Ich dachte der wäre nur für Cataclysm ^^


----------



## Forti (5. Januar 2011)

was ist daran praktisch? Ich muss auch zig Tasten drücken, ob bei meinen Healern oder bei meinen DD´s. Was dachtest Du? 1 Taste drücken und warten bis Mob fällt? na Du bist mit einer


----------

